# nice quiet spot in Florida



## chwclark (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello Tuggers

A couple of friends of ours are looking to go somewhere warm in Florida.  It's kind of last minute as they want to go sometime in Feb.  They don't have kids and would prefer beach and a quieter spot as opposed to places like Disney world.

I want to book them something nice from RCI but we have never vacation in Florida and don't know much about the places there.  Would appreciate your input! 

Thank you!
Wendy


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi.

Michael and I just spent one week in Vacation Village at Parkway (Orlando), one week at Mizner Place (Weston), and one week in Vacation Village at Weston.  They are all similar and were very nice.  Also, the staff was wonderful about upgrading us to a two bedroom.  Lots of activities and great pools.  Our favoriate was Mizner in Weston because it was so close to a lovely shopping area with nice restaurants and a Publix close by.  I see these alot on Last Calls with RCI. 

Good luck.  Have fun.  We're loving Florida and plan on coming back next winter.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## theo (Jan 2, 2014)

*Some thoughts...*



chwclark said:


> A couple of friends of ours are looking to go somewhere warm in Florida.  It's kind of last minute as they want to go sometime in Feb.  *They don't have kids and would prefer beach and a quieter spot* as opposed to places like Disney world.
> 
> I want to book them something nice from RCI but we have never vacation in Florida and don't know much about the places there.  Would appreciate your input!



In light of the "beach and a quieter spot" criteria which you have indicated, I would summarily "diss" the Orlando area entirely. Maybe consider one of the (numerous) timeshare facilities on the Gulf Coast in and around Indian Shores and Indian Rocks Beach (an area just south of Clearwater). That area is definitely quiet, bordering on being a "a bit of a snooze" in fact. Finding a deposited but unclaimed week in February however, now just a very few weeks away, is another matter. Frankly, I think your odds of success for a coastal FL week exchange in February at this point (already January) would be *very* slim.

Most of the timeshare facilities in that (quiet, Gulf beachfront or Gulf beach very close nearby) area are definitely older, but many are very spacious by timeshare standards. Bay and Beach Club in Indian Shores comes immediately to mind as one such example (I used to own a few consecutive "Snowbird" weeks there myself, but sold them off a few years ago when "paring down" my timeshare ownerships). B&BC is now affiliated with both RCI and II, if that helps.

Good luck --- you'll likely need it to find a coastal FL exchange week in February at this late date.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 2, 2014)

I doubt they'll find much on the coast but any coast at this point they'd be lucky to get.  The weather has been pretty mild this winter so even further north may be an option they'd enjoy.  

There is a Bluegreen resort in St. Augustine that is inland but has beach club privileges.  It's in the World Golf Village.  It has an awesome pool and there is lots to do in the area yet it's relatively quiet.  They'd have to drive to the beach so will need to rent a car.  

Also may want to try the Pompano beach or Hutchinson Island area.  

I don't see anything in the online inventory for Feb. for Florida except in Orlando with RCI right now, but maybe an ongoing search will pick something up.

Well  I take that back, there are rentals in RCI, just not exchanges.


----------



## NKN (Jan 2, 2014)

Just checked and there were 17 RCI resorts available for exchange with vacancies during February.  ALL were in the Greater Orlando area.  None on the coast.

The only Last Call was also in Greater Orlando.

Had a few beach options under Getaways, but will need to pay top dollar.


By the way, we occasionally go to Orlando and never go to Disney World.  If they are willing to substitute a Pool for a Beach, there would be some good  possibilities in Greater Orlando.  Try to stick with the Gold Crown resorts.

And great restaurant choices.

NKN


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 2, 2014)

We go to Florida every October and its never to Disney.  We go to the Orlando area but thats to see my grandchildren and we watch soccer games, etc.  

I agree with the above post for St. Augustine area.  We go to Longboat Key every year; anywhere along the Gulf would be great but availability is limited in February.  We went to Destin last year and I like it almost as much as Longboat Key.  Good luck.  

If Florida doesnt work  maybe she can try South Carolina/Hilton Head. Make day trips to Savanah and Charleston. Not as warm but still nice and sunny most of the time.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 2, 2014)

We are at St Augustine beach right now in the Townhouses at St Aug beach and Tennis Club, a timeshare with a 5 min walk to the beach and it is so quiet and homey.  No high rise, park directly in front of your unit.

walk to walgreens, Publix, Winn-Dixie

Ideal - we stay here every year!

HiltonHead is too cold in feb for us - we were there in March and never again.


----------



## momeason (Jan 2, 2014)

theo said:


> In light of the "beach and a quieter spot" criteria which you have indicated, I would summarily "diss" the Orlando area entirely. Maybe consider one of the (numerous) timeshare facilities on the Gulf Coast in and around Indian Shores and Indian Rocks Beach (an area just south of Clearwater). That area is definitely quiet, bordering on being a "a bit of a snooze" in fact. Finding a deposited but unclaimed week in February however, now just a very few weeks away, is another matter. Frankly, I think your odds of success for a coastal FL week exchange in February at this point (already January) would be *very* slim.
> 
> Most of the timeshare facilities in that (quiet, Gulf beachfront or Gulf beach very close nearby) area are definitely older, but many are very spacious by timeshare standards. Bay and Beach Club in Indian Shores comes immediately to mind as one such example (I used to own a few consecutive "Snowbird" weeks there myself, but sold them off a few years ago when "paring down" my timeshare ownerships). B&BC is now affiliated with both RCI and II, if that helps.
> 
> Good luck --- you'll likely need it to find a coastal FL exchange week in February at this late date.



My son in law owns on Treasure Island. His week is the week that includes Labor Day. He does not use it. I do not know if he could trade for Feb and rent. 
Maybe he could ask. It is an older timeshare but it is clean and well kept.
He does not use an exchange company. He may could trade with you directly or just rent if you were interested.


----------



## theo (Jan 3, 2014)

*Additional thoughts...*



momeason said:


> My son in law owns on Treasure Island. His week is the week that includes Labor Day. He does not use it. I do not know if he could trade for Feb and rent.
> Maybe he could ask. It is an older timeshare but it is clean and well kept.
> He does not use an exchange company. He may could trade with you directly or just rent if you were interested.



Treasure Island is considerably less "quiet" than the OP's friends would likely prefer and a lot less "quiet" than the aforementioned Indian Shores / Indian Rocks Beach area to the north. In my observation, college kids seem to flock to Treasure Island (and to St. Pete Beach) during their winter breaks (..."breaks" from the oh-so grueling rigors of college life ). A young, loud, drinking crowd of such "breakers" is likely not a good fit with the "quieter spot" criterion reportedly sought by the OP's friends.  

That being said, Sand Pebble Resort in Treasure Island, just south of the Johns Pass "village" and nearby bridge, is certainly a decent enough facility --- located right on the Gulf beach and well managed by VRI.


----------



## chwclark (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input.  Going to talk to my friends and see what they say.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 3, 2014)

if they are going this Feb, there will not be a lot of choices.  Maybe the Weston resorts (weather will be nice), maybe Lehigh Resort, maybe northern florida, like St Augustine.  All the recommendations have been very good ones.   I would put in an ongoing search now and you can grab a cancellation.


----------



## LM Whitney (Jan 4, 2014)

*[Advertising is not permitted in any of the discussion forums]*

[Advertising is strictly prohibited in the discussion forums.  If you would like to post an Ad, please join TUG, and post an Ad in the TUG Marketplace. - DeniseM]


----------



## Poette (Jan 5, 2014)

Marco Island, Florida but as others have said, I doubt you would find availability for an exchanage.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 10, 2014)

*Wnat are you doing at 2 AM?*

The probability of you getting a Gulf Coast timeshare in February is probably very small.

Last year, with II, we had a request in from about October until the week passed - for a Feb, 2013 sleeps 2.  Got a refund.  Had to rent a place in Daytona from ebay.

THIS year we got a little bit lucky.  Pulled a place in Indian Shores for Feb, 2014 with a request that was put in in November this year.  This, after we got a call from II to expand my search.  I must had had 30 resorts on that search.  She wanted me to add Orlando.   Nope.   She also tried to sell me an extension of our membership.   Nope.   'My husband was pretty miffed about not getting something last year - let's see how you do with this one.' Amazingly, we did get lucky and an exchange came through 2-3 weeks later.   I did use a more 'powerful' unit this year (2 bdrm, vs. 1 bdrm).

Anyone already in line before you (with a request) is going to get that first UNLESS you have a more powerful week than what is in the request list.

I would recommend you check the availability every night around 2 AM.  Not sure if that is the exact 'golden hour' that others may know better about.  It may be earlier or later.


----------



## Wonka (Jan 22, 2014)

*Sarasota is waiting for you*

You might try the Sarasota area for "quiet".  If your friends are younger than 80, they will be considered the "rowdy" crowd.

We live in Sarasota, it's always quiet but busy during tourist season.  Siesta beach & Anna Maria Island are definitely worth a visit.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 23, 2014)

Wonka said:


> You might try the Sarasota area for "quiet". If your friends are younger than 80, they will be considered the "rowdy" crowd.
> 
> We live in Sarasota, it's always quiet but busy during tourist season. Siesta beach & Anna Maria Island are definitely worth a visit.


  you are totally correct, but she wants this for this February.


----------



## geekette (Jan 23, 2014)

there is a Rentals Offered on the last minute board here for Las Olas Beach Club, Satellite Beach (near Cocoa Beach ).  I have been to that resort and it is a peach. It is a small resort with really nice units.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 23, 2014)

theo said:


> Most of the timeshare facilities in that (quiet, Gulf beachfront or Gulf beach very close nearby) area are definitely older, but many are very spacious by timeshare standards. Bay and Beach Club in Indian Shores comes immediately to mind as one such example (I used to own a few consecutive "Snowbird" weeks there myself, but sold them off a few years ago when "paring down" my timeshare ownerships). B&BC is now affiliated with both RCI and II, if that helps.



It's interesting this place was brought up, my parents just rented (through the TUG website) a 2br at Bay and Beach Club....They are going to march to catch some Yankees Spring Training


----------



## eschjw (Jan 23, 2014)

*March 1-8*



geekette said:


> there is a Rentals Offered on the last minute board here for Las Olas Beach Club, Satellite Beach (near Cocoa Beach ).  I have been to that resort and it is a peach. It is a small resort with really nice units.



This rental is for March 1/8 and is a large 2 bedroom just south of Cocoa Beach. If your friends can go then they would love it. I would snap it up, but already have plans for March.


----------

